# Free cat adoptions - Hernando



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello all! Did a quick search and didn't see anything posted yet. Hope this is the appropriate place for this.

If you live in Florida, near Hernando county, and you're looking for a new feline friend: They've extended their promotion where they waive the adoption fee. They still receive the 4-in-1 vaccination and deworming. You will have to pay a $20 deposit until you show proof of spay/neuter and rabies vaccination, then it will be given back. PetLuv Low Cost Spay & Neuter Clinic is currently providing free services to those who adopt as well. So if money is tight, now is a great time to adopt!
rcat

I love when they do this promotion, it helps so many cats find new homes. If I had the room for another, I would do it in a minute.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not much of a deal if you have to pay for the spay and neuter. Plus, lots of people will find out how much the s/n costs and blow it off, figuring they got a pet for $20. Sorry, it makes me crazy when they adopt pets out before fixing them.

San Diego is having specials during June where fees are waived for any animal who has been there more than 90 days, and you can adopt two for the price of one.


----------



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

As mentioned, PetLuv is doing Spay and Neuter services for free for those that adopt.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oops! Totally missed that. That's great for those who will have it done, but lots of people don't _believe _in s/n and others simply won't bother.

I still think it's wrong for an organization to adopt out without s/n. Since it's free, why can't they have PetLuv spay and neuter the animals *before* they're adopted out????


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Might be because they are getting too many kittens in and are trying to make more room??? Ive let a few kittens out before they were spayed. But i tracked the people and set up appt for the s/n and double checked to make sure thet took them. It was a lot of work.

I wouldnt trust anyone to follow thru to s/n. Even for $20. But Ive encountered more than my fair share of lazy stupid people when dealing with cats/rescue!


----------



## Advection (Jun 11, 2012)

They've done this a few times in the past, I got one of my buddies from it.  What they do is have you sign a contract stating that you will set up an appointment within three weeks. If you can't show proof of the appointment or procedure, you will have to surrender the animal. And believe me, they do follow up! I got a call once a week while waiting for my guy to gain the weight needed for surgery.

I believe the spay/neuter deposit only applies to kittens or cats than have just come in and have not had a chance to have the spay/neuter done with. That was the case with my boy, he came in sick and had not put his weight back on yet when I decided to adopt him. His previous owners never had him fixed.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

In my state, you have to get a permit for unaltered cats, and it's illegal to not spay/neuter. People still break the law, and there are still ferals to deal with, but it is a decent step.

Most breeders make so much of of sales that a $100 breeder permit isn't a big deal. Most shelters and foster groups spay or neuter first and advertise "full legal compliance" as one of the benefits of adopting from them and paying their adoption fee.

PetLuv sounds like a reputable shelter/service that is just trying to gain more exposure and get more animals into homes. People will do the wrong thing whether there's a law or even if they offer free s/n services. There's no perfect system.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What state are you in? That is great that the s/n law is in place. Gives leverage in dealing with diffacult situations.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Mitts & Tess said:


> What state are you in? That is great that the s/n law is in place. Gives leverage in dealing with diffacult situations.



This is in Rhode Island, and it appears it was passed in 2006.. I'm new to cats, and actually didn't realize this was a more commonplace thing until I started reading these forums. While I have no realistic idea on how it has actually affected the cat population here, they're at least trying some things.

The full text of the law can be found here:

http://www.rilin.state.ri.us/BillText/BillText06/HouseText06/H7906Aaa.pdf

basically, cats must be spayed by 6 months barring any medical reasons why they shouldn't be. All breeders must have a permit for each unaltered cat. Breeder permits include stipulations like deworming, and no adoptions before 8 weeks.

Certainly no one goes door to door asking to see your kitty's bits, but it must make many legal issues easier (seizing abused animals, etc.)


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

That's excellent, rightsaidfed. Here, there's no law against having unaltered pets, but they do require each animal is registered every year for a fee. The fee is $15 for a a/n cat, and something like $150 a year for an unaltered one (You can also register a feral colony if your an NPO or rescue organization, so the city doesn't come in and destroy all your TNRs). Needless to say, most people would rather s/n than pay the $150 . 

It's a win-win because the licensing fees for pets pay all the upkeep costs at the city shelter, no-cost s/n and low-cost pet food programs, and it actually produces _revenue_ that goes back into the city. Though they're not a no-kill shelter yet, in 2011 none of the animals were euthanized for population control (only for health or behaviour issues).

I'd love to see my city adopt s/n laws like RI. Then maybe we could be a no-kill city of 1.2 million people. That would be awesome.


----------

